# printing from an iPhone



## Albe (Mar 2, 2012)

Anyone have experience setting up a printer to work from your iPhone? I have a networkable color laser and wondered if I could set this up to print from my phone. Do I need a particular "app"??? 

Thanks!


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

I've done it with an Android. Cool feature. The instructions are with the printer manual. Its easy if I recall it correctly. If you have "lost" the manual there should be instructions are the printer inself.

You will set up a network and then when you want to use that wireless print feature you will select the network printer whether from your phone or laptop


----------



## djlandkpl (Jan 29, 2013)

For an iPhone/iPad, you need an AirPrint compatible printer or have the printer connected to a PC or server that supports AirPrint. 

http://support.apple.com/kb/ht4356


----------



## DIYchick1 (Mar 14, 2013)

*printing from iphone*

ideally if you want to print from an idevice you should go for an airprint enabled printer as mentioned in the previous posts
some printers do have free printing apps but i don[t know what make your printer is 
another option, especially if you dont have airprint, is to go on the app store and look for printing apps = the one i use is print n share


----------



## AJPLeBlanc (Feb 14, 2013)

Some printers out there (the one I know of is an HP) have the capacity to work with "print via email" So basically they set up an email address and will print any attachment that you send to that email. Obviously there are some limitations with that, but it might be worth it if you don't want to deal with software workarounds, or buying a whole new printer.


----------



## zolakk (Nov 28, 2012)

I use a program called FingerPrint that runs on my pc and exposes any printer as an AirPrint printer. It works great and the one times had an issue with it they responded quickly with the answer. The only downside is your system needs to be on, but I have a windows home server that's always on so I put it there


----------

